# 820 onshore submitted to Perth... a few ???



## Oz4Pom (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi all this is our first time posting here but we are long time stalkers and this forum helped significantly with sending off what we think was a decision ready application!!....My hubby and I submitted our 820 onshore visa application in Perth at the start of May 2013, the payment was taken out on the 7th.

I just wondered how long it should take for them to send us any kind of contact? I thought at least they would email to say they had the application, Especially since they were fast to take the cash. 

Also I have heard Perth are quite good with processing times so would love to hear how long the processing time was for fellow west aussies and west aussies to be.

Cheers


----------



## caroleaw (Jul 3, 2012)

My son's partner (Canadian) submitted her application on 4th Nov 2012 by hand in the drop in box at the Perth office. Acknowledgement letter was dated 5th Nov 2012 and received within a few days. The letter stated processing times were 9 - 12 months.
Nothing heard since and no CO appointed.


----------



## Oz4Pom (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks so much for the reply. Do you know if they submitted their application decision ready?


----------



## caroleaw (Jul 3, 2012)

Everything was submitted on 4th Nov except medical's. Those were submitted the following week once received.
Good Luck


----------



## Kolto (Nov 27, 2012)

I submitted mine on the 28th December 2012. Received grant of bridging visa a week later. Have not heard anything since, no CO assigned etc. 
I lodged decision ready.


----------



## Whitney (Jan 4, 2013)

I lodged my 820/801 at the Perth office January 2013. A few days later I received a letter to confirm acceptance of my application and said average processing time is 13 months. I haven't heard anything since.

Also, the DIAC will not accept your application for processing until the funds have cleared your account which is why they did that before making contact. And your application acceptance letter will arrive by registered post, not email. Welcome to the waiting game!


----------



## hopinganddreaming (Mar 19, 2013)

We posted our application via express post - may 1st. We have had fee deducted also (yep, they're quick to do that!!) but have not received our letter yet either. My agent tells me that there is now a 2 - 3 week turn around time in receiving the letter due to backlog....

Good luck


----------



## Whitney (Jan 4, 2013)

If any of you would like to add a timeline to your signature there's a great sticky in this forum (here) explaining how to do that. This keeps the timeline stats up to date on the website and helps people answer your questions quicker without having you type out all the details of your app.


----------



## Oz4Pom (Apr 30, 2013)

Very impatiently joining the waiting game.... 
Is it true you can't send in form 1005 to get working rights until your last visa expires??


----------



## Oz4Pom (Apr 30, 2013)

I think I need 5 posts to do that!!


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm posting my partner's application to the Perth office tomorrow. This thread was perfectly timed and very informative - we are submitting decision ready also, and have put a lot of effort into preparation.

Fingers crossed it doesn't take >6 months to process, we want to go on our honeymoon overseas sometime before the end of the year and I highly doubt that's a good enough reason for a bridging visa B


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Oz4Pom said:


> Very impatiently joining the waiting game....
> Is it true you can't send in form 1005 to get working rights until your last visa expires??


When you've applied for a partner visa, when your Bridging Visa A kicks in you will automatically have work rights. You don't have to apply. But your BVA won't kick in until after your current visa expires, so you're stuck with whatever your work conditions are on your current visa until that time.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

BonezAU said:


> I'm posting my partner's application to the Perth office tomorrow. This thread was perfectly timed and very informative - we are submitting decision ready also, and have put a lot of effort into preparation.
> 
> Fingers crossed it doesn't take >6 months to process, we want to go on our honeymoon overseas sometime before the end of the year and I highly doubt that's a good enough reason for a bridging visa B


Honestly, it might be! I know weddings are... I think you could make a case for a honeymoon!


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

CollegeGirl said:


> But your BVA won't kick in until after your current visa expires, so you're stuck with whatever your work conditions are on your current visa until that time.


Hmm this is interesting. I was always under the impression that as soon as you were granted the BVA, whatever other visa you had at the time become null and invalid. My partner has work rights (on the subclass 300) but she was planning to register with Medicare as soon as her BVA was granted so that we could save money on her $100 a month international cover private health insurance. Do you think she'll have to wait until her 300 expires before we can do that? It doesn't expire until the end of August 2013 



CollegeGirl said:


> Honestly, it might be! I know weddings are... I think you could make a case for a honeymoon!


lol good point - never really thought about it in too much detail. Actually last night we were just talking about it and since we are going on an interstate holiday in December we might just wait until about March 2014 before we go overseas again. By that time the 820 will hopefully have been well and truly finalised.

edit: I think I just answered my own question. Here's a quote from the Immi website regarding Medicare and the 820 visa subclass:

_Note: You may also be eligible to enrol in Medicare, if you are married and have applied for, but not yet been granted, this visa._

Source: Partner Visa: Onshore Temporary and Permanent (Subclasses 820 and 801) right at the very bottom of the page.
So this means as soon as she has the application valid confirmation letter, she should hopefully be able to take that to Medicare and register.


----------



## Whitney (Jan 4, 2013)

BonezAU said:


> Hmm this is interesting. I was always under the impression that as soon as you were granted the BVA, whatever other visa you had at the time become null and invalid. My partner has work rights (on the subclass 300) but she was planning to register with Medicare as soon as her BVA was granted so that we could save money on her $100 a month international cover private health insurance. Do you think she'll have to wait until her 300 expires before we can do that? It doesn't expire until the end of August 2013


Her current visa will stay active until it expires then her BVA becomes active. She will be able to apply for medicare no problem with her application acceptance letter and passport. That's all I needed to do it and I was able to register while still on my WHV.


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

Great, thanks for the clarification


----------



## Oz4Pom (Apr 30, 2013)

Is there anyway you can get your bridging visa to kick in sooner?
My hubby is dying to work and honestly it will be a huge financial stress lifted but his current tourist visa doesnt expire until 8th july so the BVA wont kick in until then under usual conditions and it would be nice if we could make this sooner. 

Interesting about medicare, will be heading down there as soon as the letter arrives.


----------



## caroleaw (Jul 3, 2012)

caroleaw said:


> My son's partner (Canadian) submitted her application on 4th Nov 2012 by hand in the drop in box at the Perth office. Acknowledgement letter was dated 5th Nov 2012 and received within a few days. The letter stated processing times were 9 - 12 months.
> Nothing heard since and no CO appointed.


After posting two days ago stating my son's partner had heard nothing from the Perth office since Nov 2012 in regards to her 820.
Out of the blue today she received a phone call, and follow up email which we assume is her CO.
She was requested to do an AFP check and Canadian RCMP check, she originally sent in an OPP (Ontario) check but obviously that was not enough.
At least she now knows the application is being worked on.


----------



## missjaay (Nov 30, 2012)

caroleaw said:


> After posting two days ago stating my son's partner had heard nothing from the Perth office since Nov 2012 in regards to her 820.
> Out of the blue today she received a phone call, and follow up email which we assume is her CO.
> She was requested to do an AFP check and Canadian RCMP check, she originally sent in an OPP (Ontario) check but obviously that was not enough.
> At least she now knows the application is being worked on.


 phone call?? that's great! i thought robots worked at Perth office.. hahaha just joking


----------



## claire.qiuling (Nov 13, 2012)

Oz4Pom said:


> Is there anyway you can get your bridging visa to kick in sooner?
> My hubby is dying to work and honestly it will be a huge financial stress lifted but his current tourist visa doesnt expire until 8th july so the BVA wont kick in until then under usual conditions and it would be nice if we could make this sooner.
> 
> Interesting about medicare, will be heading down there as soon as the letter arrives.


There's no way to have your BVA kick in sooner unfortunately. I was on a 676 tourist visa from Oct till only just 2 weeks ago with no work conditions, had to wait till that ran out before my BVA kicked in (even though Immi issued me my BVA pretty much the same week I lodged my 820 application). Major bummer!


----------



## claire.qiuling (Nov 13, 2012)

----------


----------



## claire.qiuling (Nov 13, 2012)

Anyway to answer the OP's question, I submitted my application via mail to the WA office on 13 Dec 2012. My Singapore police check was submitted sometime early-Feb (due to my physically being in Adelaide and then having to go through the f***around of sending the forms over and them sending the clearance back). I've yet to have a CO assigned yet. Waiting periods all vary unfortunately, takes a maximum of 13 months they say but some people have waited longer than that, while there are others where it only took a couple of months.


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

My partner's application was received by mail last Thursday (16th May) at the Perth office according to the Auspost tracking details.

How long would it normally take, based on others experience - for them to process the visa application fee and send the letter out? I've been keeping an eye on our bank account but nothing yet. Just curious I guess!


----------



## arrmy001 (May 11, 2013)

BonezAU said:


> My partner's application was received by mail last Thursday (16th May) at the Perth office according to the Auspost tracking details.
> 
> How long would it normally take, based on others experience - for them to process the visa application fee and send the letter out? I've been keeping an eye on our bank account but nothing yet. Just curious I guess!


Did you guys use Express Post? Im extremely nervous to submit mine. Im thinking of submitting mine on this Friday and submit my Police Clearance after since I still have not received it yet.


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

We used a standard 3kg parcel satchel with signature on delivery. Only reason being that the documents wouldn't fit into anything smaller.

Unfortunately due to Australia Post being Australia Post, it took 2 full business days for it to be delivered. We live about 2.5km away (next suburb over) from the Immigration office but we couldn't make it there to hand deliver it, so posting was going to be easier.

I'm sure Express Post would be okay, but we just wanted to use registered to make sure it was a bit more reliable.

From what I have read, you would be far better to wait until you have received your police clearance and submit everything together. As soon as they receive your application, apparently they assess it on the spot as to if it looks decision ready or not. If something is missing like your police clearance, it can go to the bottom of the pile and take longer.

I'm no expert but that's just what I remember reading somewhere, a comment from a migration agent perhaps.


----------



## Kolto (Nov 27, 2012)

I would agree with Bonez. Submitting it as 'decision ready' COULD greatly decrease the processing time, having said that last I heard DIAC do not guarantee that decision ready apps will be processed first anymore.


----------



## arrmy001 (May 11, 2013)

Yes, I was actually hoping that my police check will arrive soon. I have received an email from AFP saying that it has been mailed so, fingers crossed. However, to get a police check from Malaysia, I need a letter from a DIAC officer requesting the police check. So, in a way, I still have to wait.

The reason I want to submit my application sooner is because my ETA is expiring soon. Specifically 04 June 2013. Lol. So, thats why Im nervous. My fault, tho. I have been procrastinating.


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

arrmy001 said:


> The reason I want to submit my application sooner is because my ETA is expiring soon. Specifically 04 June 2013. Lol. So, thats why Im nervous. My fault, tho. I have been procrastinating.


If your ETA expires in 14 days, I would be nervous too and would probably send in the application with what you have right now rather than waiting for your AFP clearance.
As soon as you receive the confirmation letter back from DIAC with your transaction record/application number, send the AFP clearance and email them ASAP asking for a letter to supply to the Malaysian authorities.

Completely up to you though... if you have time to physically take the application into the office in West Perth then you could easily hold off a bit longer in the off chance that your AFP clearance arrives soon.

Semoga berjaya


----------



## arrmy001 (May 11, 2013)

BonezAU said:


> If your ETA expires in 14 days, I would be nervous too and would probably send in the application with what you have right now rather than waiting for your AFP clearance.
> As soon as you receive the confirmation letter back from DIAC with your transaction record/application number, send the AFP clearance and email them ASAP asking for a letter to supply to the Malaysian authorities.
> 
> Completely up to you though... if you have time to physically take the application into the office in West Perth then you could easily hold off a bit longer in the off chance that your AFP clearance arrives soon.
> ...


Terima kasih. I've just posted my application without AFP clearance. I went to my partners parents house(billing address) in the evening to find out that I had just received it today in the mail. How devastating. Lol. But I will forward it soon.

P/s: I used the express post hopefully it will be alright.


----------



## claire.qiuling (Nov 13, 2012)

I used Express Post as well. Express Post works the same way as Registered Post except it sends your parcel out the next business day. I sent my application from SA to WA on 12 Dec 2012, and they deducted the funds from my account the next day. Received a letter of acknowledgement a couple of days later. I don't think that means anything with regards to speed of processing though, these are all standard procedures.


----------



## Whitney (Jan 4, 2013)

I physically brought my application to the WA office. They have a drop box for them in the lobby. When I got my letter accepting the application (about a week later) it said the application had been received by post and I think the date was a day or two after when I actually put it in the box.


----------



## arrmy001 (May 11, 2013)

Whitney said:


> I physically brought my application to the WA office. They have a drop box for them in the lobby. When I got my letter accepting the application (about a week later) it said the application had been received by post and I think the date was a day or two after when I actually put it in the box.


So did you get your bridging visa grant in the letter?


----------



## Whitney (Jan 4, 2013)

arrmy001 said:


> So did you get your bridging visa grant in the letter?


Yes. It was a few pages of information plus the BVA grant.


----------



## arrmy001 (May 11, 2013)

Whitney said:


> Yes. It was a few pages of information plus the BVA grant.


Im nervously waiting for my BVA now. After getting it, i wouldnt be so worried anymore. Hopefully they are gonna email me. As my current visa expires in a week.


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

arrmy001 said:


> Im nervously waiting for my BVA now. After getting it, i wouldnt be so worried anymore. Hopefully they are gonna email me. As my current visa expires in a week.


I saw somewhere that another person didn't get their application accepted letter and BVA paperwork until 19 days after the visa application fee was deducted from their credit card. This was the Perth office too.

My partner submitted her application by post and it was received by Perth office on 16th May. The payment was processed on 22nd May and she has not yet got a letter. Her current visa doesn't expire until August so we aren't worried, but if you think there's going to be an issue with your visa expiring it might be worth calling Immigration on their 13 number and just asking what you should do....


----------



## Oz4Pom (Apr 30, 2013)

We lodged to perth express post from rural WA may 1st they took payment on the 2nd and we received letter and BVA on may 17th


----------



## arrmy001 (May 11, 2013)

BonezAU said:


> I saw somewhere that another person didn't get their application accepted letter and BVA paperwork until 19 days after the visa application fee was deducted from their credit card. This was the Perth office too.
> 
> My partner submitted her application by post and it was received by Perth office on 16th May. The payment was processed on 22nd May and she has not yet got a letter. Her current visa doesn't expire until August so we aren't worried, but if you think there's going to be an issue with your visa expiring it might be worth calling Immigration on their 13 number and just asking what you should do....


I called 131 881 and while waiting I found out about CSRS. So i hung up and called them instead. Its for people that are concerned about their visa stay. The woman that I spoke to told me to call 131 881 on the 3rd of June if I haven't received my visa by then and select 1 and 5. So hopefully I will get it by then.


----------



## arrmy001 (May 11, 2013)

Oz4Pom said:


> We lodged to perth express post from rural WA may 1st they took payment on the 2nd and we received letter and BVA on may 17th


I put a letter stating my situation so hopefully they will assist me. Im regretting doing this so late now. I thought it was better. Well its my fault. Im gonna email them now.


----------



## Whitney (Jan 4, 2013)

Before I had physically received my letter I rang the DIAC to ask if it had been accepted. I gave the girl my name and passport number and she was able to tell me that it had been accepted and give me my file number. You could try that, especially if they've charged you. It'll put your mind at ease.


----------



## arrmy001 (May 11, 2013)

Whitney said:


> Before I had physically received my letter I rang the DIAC to ask if it had been accepted. I gave the girl my name and passport number and she was able to tell me that it had been accepted and give me my file number. You could try that, especially if they've charged you. It'll put your mind at ease.


Apparently they havent yet. I guess they probably havent even opened up the parcel yet. My partner told me to wait a couple more days but then again, im just worried you know. Fyi, they havent yet charged me for the app fee. Im probably just worried for nothing. I cant really expect them to go through all the applications at once. Fingers crossed.


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

Yeah, be patient - like I said my partner's application was received by them on Thursday 16th May (According to Auspost tracking) and they didn't deduct the application fee until the following Wednesday 22nd May. Give them a few days more yet and then maybe try to call again.


----------



## arrmy001 (May 11, 2013)

BonezAU said:


> Yeah, be patient - like I said my partner's application was received by them on Thursday 16th May (According to Auspost tracking) and they didn't deduct the application fee until the following Wednesday 22nd May. Give them a few days more yet and then maybe try to call again.


Yeah I have to be. I just dont wanna overstay. But I remember once, I went back to Malaysia and came back here with like only few days left on my visa. At the airport, an immigration agent asked me(very nicely and understanding) what was going on so I told her that I was extending my student visa. So, in my email, I received a letter from the immigration giving me 28 days to apply for new student visa. So I think that was nice.

P/S: Procrastination is really bad. HEHEHE


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

I got a phone call today from Immigration asking for my wife. I didn't know who it was on the phone so I said "Sure, may I ask who's calling" to which they replied with "so and so from dept of Immigration... Oh, is that BonezAU?" Yes... I said. The lady at DIAC was looking through our 820 application and couldn't find our marriage certificate. I swore we didn't forget it!! ... she had spent ages looking and couldn't find it. It was included and I mentioned to her which "section" of the application it was in and eventually she found it.

She also commented that our application contained lots of evidence which I can only assume is a good thing. I have no idea if she's a CO or just an admin person who processes the applications when they are received and adds them to the big pile for actual processing the decision later, but it's good to know they are looking at our app 

It was submitted on 16th May and my wife has not yet received the "application accepted" letter with the bridging visa yet, so hopefully that will come in a few days from now.

edit: Since I received that phone call, VEVO is now showing:

_The following errors have been encountered:

Entered details cannot be confirmed as the TRN/Visa Grant number/Evidence number does not match your current visa. Please confirm your current visa details and re-enter your enquiry. Otherwise, call 1800 040 070 and an officer will assist you.
_

when my wife looks at the status of her Subclass 300. Anyone know what that means?
Have they granted the 820 already? or am I going crazy?


----------



## hopinganddreaming (Mar 19, 2013)

BonezAU said:


> I got a phone call today from Immigration asking for my wife. I didn't know who it was on the phone so I said "Sure, may I ask who's calling" to which they replied with "so and so from dept of Immigration... Oh, is that BonezAU?" Yes... I said. The lady at DIAC was looking through our 820 application and couldn't find our marriage certificate. I swore we didn't forget it!! ... she had spent ages looking and couldn't find it. It was included and I mentioned to her which "section" of the application it was in and eventually she found it.
> 
> She also commented that our application contained lots of evidence which I can only assume is a good thing. I have no idea if she's a CO or just an admin person who processes the applications when they are received and adds them to the big pile for actual processing the decision later, but it's good to know they are looking at our app
> 
> ...


Hi there

We've got a similar situation going on with VEVO - my husband has a visa grant number from his initial visa (prior to our partner visa application), and then was given a separate visa grant number for his bridging visa in relation to the partner visa application... in regards to vevo, only the older visa grant number shows up details.... when we enter the new one, we get the message that you mentioned above.

Vevo sounds like it's in the process of switching from your old visa grant to your new one.... I think


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

My wife's visa has been granted - it happened sometime after 3pm today!

I have a friend who is a migration agent and they have access to a system similar to VEVO but a TRN/Grant/Visa number or password is not needed, they can just search by name, DOB and passport number.

14 days since it was received at the Perth office. She had not even received the "We have accepted your application" letter nor a bridging visa. It went immediately from the subclass 300 to the subclass 820 in only 14 days.

Received 16th May (via Australia post).
Visa application charge deducted 22nd May
820 Granted today.


----------



## Whitney (Jan 4, 2013)

BonezAU said:


> My wife's visa has been granted - it happened sometime after 3pm today!
> 
> I have a friend who is a migration agent and they have access to a system similar to VEVO but a TRN/Grant/Visa number or password is not needed, they can just search by name, DOB and passport number.
> 
> ...


Oh wow! That's amazing!! Congratulations.


----------



## Raman28 (May 29, 2013)

*Eoi*

Hi guys

I am new this website, just need help to apply for EOI . Can anyone tell me what are the requirements to apply that.


----------



## S_kangaroo (Apr 14, 2013)

I think its important to take into consideration the lenght of the tourist visa that you hold and to precise if you are married or on de facto... 
I have a 3 months tourist visa and Im married : Ive been granted a 28 days bridging visa A and CO assigned 3 weeks after lodging my application asking me to fill the form 80 and submit my husband police check... wait and see now...


----------



## arrmy001 (May 11, 2013)

BonezAU said:


> My wife's visa has been granted - it happened sometime after 3pm today!
> 
> I have a friend who is a migration agent and they have access to a system similar to VEVO but a TRN/Grant/Visa number or password is not needed, they can just search by name, DOB and passport number.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! That is such a great news! Good job for both of you.


----------



## S_kangaroo (Apr 14, 2013)

My visa has been granted today and I lodged it 1.5 month ago onshore! This is incredible, after all the readings here I never thaught It could be that fast. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Oz4Pom (Apr 30, 2013)

CONGRATS!! We got ours after 5.5 weeks too


----------



## Springerella (Jun 7, 2013)

Awesome work guys!

Mine was recieved on the 16th May so hopefully I'm not far behind


----------



## Springerella (Jun 7, 2013)

BonezAU said:


> My wife's visa has been granted - it happened sometime after 3pm today!
> 
> I have a friend who is a migration agent and they have access to a system similar to VEVO but a TRN/Grant/Visa number or password is not needed, they can just search by name, DOB and passport number.
> 
> ...


This is great news, a few from Perth have turned around really quickly. I thought they would be waiting until after the EOFY but doesn't seem to be the case.

I'll go back to checking VEVO hourly ha ha


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

Springerella said:


> This is great news, a few from Perth have turned around really quickly. I thought they would be waiting until after the EOFY but doesn't seem to be the case.
> 
> I'll go back to checking VEVO hourly ha ha


Was your application decision ready? We're really happy how long it took but we still haven't received any notification from them at all 
They received our application the same day as yours (16th May), took payment a week later and we've heard absolutely nothing - even though the visa has been granted.
No acknowledgement letter or visa grant letter. I've spoken to Immi twice and emailed the Perth processing centre but still nothing :/

Apparently they mailed something to my wife on 29th May... seems to have gone missing. Immi said they would ask Perth to email us a copy of what they mailed but they still haven't done that.

Frustrating but nothing we can do!


----------



## Springerella (Jun 7, 2013)

BonezAU said:


> Was your application decision ready? We're really happy how long it took but we still haven't received any notification from them at all
> They received our application the same day as yours (16th May), took payment a week later and we've heard absolutely nothing - even though the visa has been granted.
> No acknowledgement letter or visa grant letter. I've spoken to Immi twice and emailed the Perth processing centre but still nothing :/
> 
> ...


Yes ours was decision ready also, the info on the forum helped me prepare a pretty concise application.

I had my letter to say they had recieved it about a week later in the post by registered mail. I had to sign for it so the postie left a card in my letter box to collect it becuase I was out when they tried to deliver.

You might not have a letter yet but VEVO never lies!! Maybe they have your address wrong or check with your local post shop collection office. They might have something there for you and some how the collection card has gone missing. Worth a shot.


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

Springerella said:


> Yes ours was decision ready also, the info on the forum helped me prepare a pretty concise application.
> 
> I had my letter to say they had received it about a week later in the post by registered mail. I had to sign for it so the postie left a card in my letter box to collect it because I was out when they tried to deliver.
> You might not have a letter yet but VEVO never lies!! Maybe they have your address wrong or check with your local post shop collection office. They might have something there for you and some how the collection card has gone missing. Worth a shot.


Tried all that  Nothing at the post office, called Australia Post customer service and they can't help without a registered post tracking number. Immi call centre doesn't have the tracking info so they are of no help.

Confirmed our address with them twice as well as spelt email address out letter by letter. Everything correct, seems to have just vanished :/ I've never had problems with mail going missing either.
Oh well, at least we aren't stressing about the visa, it has been granted. Would just be nice to get the shiny official letter 

Good luck to you - hope it's processed quickly!


----------



## Whitney (Jan 4, 2013)

When my application acceptance letter was sent via registered post I didn't get the initial Aus Post attempted delivery card. But about a week later the post office that it was at sent me a final notice card and I was able to pick it up.


----------



## arrmy001 (May 11, 2013)

I've got a call today from the immigration saying that i need to send my afp clearance, letter of good conduct and form 80. and she said everything else looks good. so I guess, I just need to wait for my letter of good conduct which probably will take a while but I don't mind the wait that much. hehehe Im happy enough that I get to stay in Australia in a legit bridging visa. I will update soon.


----------



## Springerella (Jun 7, 2013)

That's awesome you've been contacted! I know that others have sent theirs at the same time as me have been granted already. It's good to hear that others are being contact by the Perth office too. 

Trying not to get to excited!


----------



## Whitney (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm really excited. Every day when I'm driving home from work I get excited thinking that my approval might be here waiting for me.


----------



## Springerella (Jun 7, 2013)

Whitney said:


> I'm really excited. Every day when I'm driving home from work I get excited thinking that my approval might be here waiting for me.


Me too! Do you check VEVO?


----------



## Whitney (Jan 4, 2013)

No. I don't have a password. I think about getting it sometimes but I never want to stay on hold with the DIAC for 45 minutes to get one!


----------



## arrmy001 (May 11, 2013)

Nah. I wouldnt call them too. Are you able to get to any DIAC Office? Its quicker there.


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

Whitney said:


> No. I don't have a password. I think about getting it sometimes but I never want to stay on hold with the DIAC for 45 minutes to get one!


In the last 3 weeks I've called DIAC about 4 times for various reasons on 131881 at around 1pm Perth time and always got through in between 10 and 14 minutes. Maybe try at another time of the day!


----------



## Whitney (Jan 4, 2013)

Awesome advice Bonez. Maybe I'll try that tomorrow! Your story about not receiving your letter has me wondering if maybe mine is just lost in the mail too.


----------



## Springerella (Jun 7, 2013)

You don't need a password, I don't have one. If you are applying for an onshore 820 then you must already hold a visa?? I use my visa grant number from my 457. Then you just complete your DOB, passport number and country of citizenship.


----------



## Whitney (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh neat. I thought I needed to call the DIAC to get a password. That sounds easy.


----------



## Whitney (Jan 4, 2013)

It is easy. No visa yet though!


----------



## Springerella (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh no what have I started.... ha ha. I check it on average 5 times a day!!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

They used to require a password for VEVO - they don't now? Awesome!


----------



## Springerella (Jun 7, 2013)

There are 4 options
Password - get from immigration if you call
TRN - transaction ref number from any online visa apps
Visa Grant Number - all current visa holders will have one
Visa Number - apparently this is on paper visas in your passport.

anyone processing an 820 onshore will have a current visa and be able to check. Offshore will need a password still.

Hope this helps


----------



## Springerella (Jun 7, 2013)

There are 4 options
Password - get from immigration if you call
TRN - transaction ref number from any online visa apps
Visa Grant Number - all current visa holders will have one
Visa Number - apparently this is on paper visas in your passport.

anyone processing an 820 onshore will have a current visa and be able to check. Offshore will need a password still.

Hope this helps


----------



## Ashfield (Jul 24, 2013)

Hello. Does Anyone have any updates. Applied 28/5, Rec acknowledgment letter but nothing since. Job in jeopardy so very anxious to get visa but only in 2 months.


----------



## arrmy001 (May 11, 2013)

Ashfield said:


> Hello. Does Anyone have any updates. Applied 28/5, Rec acknowledgment letter but nothing since. Job in jeopardy so very anxious to get visa but only in 2 months.


Did you send completed documents? My CO contacted me at the end of June requesting few missing documents, a month after my application. So now I'm just waiting for the document so that I can forward it to my CO.


----------



## Ashfield (Jul 24, 2013)

arrmy001 said:


> Did you send completed documents? My CO contacted me at the end of June requesting few missing documents, a month after my application. So now I'm just waiting for the document so that I can forward it to my CO.


Yes we sent everything including medical, police cents, form 80.


----------



## arrmy001 (May 11, 2013)

Ashfield said:


> Yes we sent everything including medical, police cents, form 80.


I guess you just have to wait now. Have you checked your vevo?


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

Ashfield said:


> Hello. Does Anyone have any updates. Applied 28/5, Rec acknowledgment letter but nothing since. Job in jeopardy so very anxious to get visa but only in 2 months.


My partner applied 15/5 and 820 visa was granted 29/5.
They put the wrong apartment number on the grant letter so she never received it. 
They emailed her a copy of the grant letter eventually, but it looks like we'll probably never get our photos or wedding cards back that were sent with the application.


----------



## pikasu (Mar 26, 2013)

i submitted my 820 visa to Perth on June 19 , 2013 and granted 820 visa on July 5, 2013.
i put all the document complete but i didn't mention any "ready to decide" or anything.
maybe i just lucky. Hope you will get yours soon.
Pikasu


----------



## Ashfield (Jul 24, 2013)

pikasu said:


> i submitted my 820 visa to Perth on June 19 , 2013 and granted 820 visa on July 5, 2013.
> i put all the document complete but i didn't mention any "ready to decide" or anything.
> maybe i just lucky. Hope you will get yours soon.
> Pikasu


Did you apply from a subclass 300.


----------

